# Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2017)

Welche Vor- und Nachteile bzw. Unterschiede gibt es *für Angler *bei Gewässerbewirtschaftung durch Vereine/Verbände (Ehrenamt) und Profis (Fischer)?

Gibt es Mischformen, welche Erfahrung da?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Das Problem ist aus meiner Sicht nicht Ehrenamt vs. "Profi", sondern Fischerei als Hobby vs. Fischerei als Einkommensgrundlage. Wenn man sich da z.B. die Zustände an der Oder anschaut, wird man wütend. Aber auch in MeckPomm sieht man Ähnliches, wenn es um die Zanderbestände und teils auch um Hecht geht. Von der Aalthematik gar nicht zu sprechen.

Meine Erfahrung: Sobald "Profis" am Werk sind, geht es bergab mit den Gewässern, weil Entnahme im Vordergrund steht. Und das bedeutet nicht, dass die Fischer reich werden, sondern dass sie über die Nachhaltigkeit hinaus entnehmen müssen, um über die Runden zu kommen. Nachhaltige "Profi"-Fischerei funktioniert in Deutschland nicht mehr.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welche Vor- und Nachteile bzw. Unterschiede gibt es *für Angler *bei Gewässerbewirtschaftung durch Vereine/Verbände (Ehrenamt) und Profis (Fischer)?
> 
> Gibt es Mischformen, welche Erfahrung da?



 Deine Frage scheint kaum zu beantworten, vielleicht ist Sie zu komplex.

 Wobei es wohl 3 Bewirtschafter gibt die Gewässer bewirtschaften.

 Einmal halt durch Angler....
 Dann Fischer....
 ...und  nicht zu vergessen durch die öffentliche Hand und Eigentümer.

 Das Ganze dann noch vielfach und oft kombiniert.

 Angler und Fischer werden da durchaus unterschiedliche Ziele haben und oft Konkurrenten sein...
 Wobei es wohl eher die "freien" Gewässer sind, wo besonders wenig für Angler gemacht wird.
 Diese Angler sind oft nicht einmal organisiert und Ihr Flüstern geht halt im Geschrei der Lobbyisten unter.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aus meiner Sicht nicht Ehrenamt vs. "Profi", sondern Fischerei als Hobby vs. Fischerei als Einkommensgrundlage. Wenn man sich da z.B. die Zustände an der Oder anschaut, wird man wütend. Aber auch in MeckPomm sieht man Ähnliches, wenn es um die Zanderbestände und teils auch um Hecht geht. Von der Aalthematik gar nicht zu sprechen.
> 
> Meine Erfahrung: Sobald "Profis" am Werk sind, geht es bergab mit den Gewässern, weil Entnahme im Vordergrund steht. Und das bedeutet nicht, dass die Fischer reich werden, sondern dass sie über die Nachhaltigkeit hinaus entnehmen müssen, um über die Runden zu kommen. Nachhaltige "Profi"-Fischerei funktioniert in Deutschland nicht mehr.


 
 Profi im Fische fangen, wegen der Menge oder des Gewerbes?
 Wer rücksichtslos fischt oder vorrangig an Ertrag denkt, arbeitet als Bewirtschafter öffentlicher Gewässer unprofessionell egoistisch und benötigt Regelung.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Angler und Fischer werden da durchaus unterschiedliche Ziele haben und oft Konkurrenten sein...
> Wobei es wohl eher die "freien" Gewässer sind, wo besonders wenig für Angler gemacht wird.
> Diese Angler sind oft nicht einmal organisiert und Ihr Flüstern geht halt im Geschrei der Lobbyisten unter.



Sehr richtig. In unserer Gesellschaft dreht sich alles um Arbeitsplätze.

Man muss sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, was Gabriel (SPD, nicht CDU !!) da gestern hinsichtlich der Priorisierung von Klimaschutz und Arbeitsplätzen vom Stapel gelassen hat: http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...-nicht-zulasten-von-jobs-gehen-a-1176527.html

Da darf sich der Aal (Stichwort Wasserkraft) genau so gaaaanz weit hinten anstellen wie der Angler. Siehe die Diskussion über Angelverbotszonen bei gleichzeitiger Freigabe für die Fischerei. Dass Angeln oft mehr Arbeitsplätze schafft wie die kommerzielle Nutzung der Fischbestände, hat sich in Deutschland noch nicht rumgesprochen.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wobei es wohl eher die "freien" Gewässer sind, wo besonders wenig für Angler gemacht wird.
> Diese Angler sind oft nicht einmal organisiert und Ihr Flüstern geht halt im Geschrei der Lobbyisten unter.




Hallo,

sehe ich auch so. Es geht nichts über, von einem Verein oder Verband, ehrenamtlich selbst bewirtschaftete Gewässer. Ist ganz einfach billiger (ehrenamtlich) und effektiver (da nicht auf Verdienst ausgelegt).

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Profi im Fische fangen, wegen der Menge oder des Gewerbes?
> Wer rücksichtslos fischt oder vorrangig an Ertrag denkt, arbeitet als Bewirtschafter öffentlicher Gewässer unprofessionell egoistisch und benötigt Regelung.



Ein professioneller Bewirtschafter denkt natürlich vorrangig an Ertrag. Was denn sonst? Der muss von den Erträgen leben. Dass seine Kinder das dann logischerweise nicht mehr können, wenn die Bestände weggebrochen sind, ist den heute in Verantwortung stehenden Politikern Wurscht. Die Jugend zieht eh weg aus diesen Gebieten.

Und wie mit der Thematik Regelungen umgegangen wird, sieht man aktuell an der Küste. Leidtragende sind die Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dass Angeln oft mehr Arbeitsplätze schafft wie die kommerzielle Nutzung der Fischbestände, hat sich in Deutschland noch nicht rumgesprochen.



Ist mit der Grundansatz der Frage - wenn Profis mehr Gehör finden, muss man vielleicht "professionalisieren" ?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Hier mal ein OT-Beispiel aus einem ganz anderen Umfeld, das aber gut aufzeigt, wie Politiker ticken:

Ich war mit meinen Kindern am vergangenen Wochenende in der alten Heimat Oberlausitz meine Eltern besuchen. Zufällig bin ich beim Bier mit einem Lokalpolitiker ins Gespräch gekommen, den ich von der Schulzeit her kenne.

Auf meinen Hinweis, dass die Gegend doch absehbar in ein Desaster schliddert, da ein Großteil der Arbeitsplätze von der Braunkohleförderung und Kohlekraftwerken abhängt, antwortete er: "Es geht darum, die heute über 40-Jährigen bis zur Rente in Arbeit zu halten. In 30 Jahren leben hier eh nur noch Wölfe."

Ein ähnliches Denkmuster erkenne ich an der Küste in MeckPomm und an den großen Binnengewässern im Osten, wenn es um die Strategie bzgl. der professionellen Fischerei geht. Und wahrscheinlich haben die Jungs sogar Recht. Der Osten ist abseits Berlin, Dresden und Leipzig im Arxxx.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist mit der Grundansatz der Frage - wenn Profis mehr Gehör finden, muss man vielleicht "professionalisieren" ?



Ganz platt gesagt: Wir brauchen keine Profis, die Gewässer bewirtschaften, sondern Profis, die Gewässer optimal vermarkten. Das schafft zukunftssichere Arbeitsplätze. Stichworte Segeln, Tauchen, Natur und Angeln.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ganz platt gesagt: Wir brauchen keine Profis, die Gewässer bewirtschaften, sondern Profis, die Gewässer optimal vermarkten. Das schafft zukunftssichere Arbeitsplätze. Stichworte Segeln, Tauchen, Natur und Angeln.


 
 #6|pftroest:

 Der Witz daran, dein Gedanke ist dem ursprünglichen Naturschutzgedanken "Zum Wohle der Menschen" (heutigen und zukünftigen)  näher als vielen Lieb sein wird.
 Den dieser widerspricht der rücksichtslosen Handlung des Einzelnen im Heute.
 Ob nun aus Gier oder Not macht Rücksichtslosigkeit für Zukünftige nicht besser,


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ganz platt gesagt: Wir brauchen keine Profis, die Gewässer bewirtschaften, sondern Profis, die Gewässer optimal vermarkten. Das schafft zukunftssichere Arbeitsplätze. Stichworte Segeln, Tauchen, Natur und Angeln.



Mein ich damit:
Statt mit Fischen als Fischer Geld verdienen, mit Anglern...


----------



## Lorenz (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welche Vor- und Nachteile bzw. Unterschiede gibt es für Angler bei Gewässerbewirtschaftung durch Vereine/Verbände (Ehrenamt) und Profis (Fischer)?



Seitens der sportfischer gibt es auch 'professionelle '/geschulte/... bewirtschafter. Wenn es berufsfischer gibt, dann reden wir von einem anderen bzw. zusätzlichen Nutzungstyp des Gewässers. Für Angler wäre es natürlich besser wenn es keine berufsfischer am Gewässer gäbe, aber es kann ja trotzdem ein eigener oder externer Fachmann  (fischereifachberater/vom verband/...) bei der Bewirtschaftung helfen. Falls nötig  kann man auch z.B. Bestandsaufnahmen (mit e-gerät/netz/...) machen (lassen); dafür bräuchte man nicht zwangsläufig einen berufsfischer,der das Gewässer bewirtschaftet und mitnutzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



> (fischereifachberater/vom verband/...)


Sorry, das sind  Leute von Naturschutzverbänden, die braucht kein Angler..

Dann lieber nen Fischer, der von Anglern lebt und nicht mehr vom Fischen....


----------



## Franz_16 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



> Gibt es Mischformen, welche Erfahrung da?



Ja, es gibt da Mischformen. 

Und zwar "Seebetreiber" die weder Berufsfischer sind, noch als Verein organisiert. 
Beispiel: Diverse Forellenteiche, Paylakes etc. 

Ich bin immerwieder mal an solchen Gewässern unterwegs. Meistens sind diese Gewässer einfach besser besetzt und auch besser gepflegt was Angelstellen und Infrastruktur angeht. Das ist als Angler durchaus angenehm.
Hinzukommt, dass sie oft die Nische besetzen die Angler anderswo vielleicht nicht finden z.B. spezielle Fischarten (Stör, große Karpfen etc. ?) oder halt auch entsprechende Regelungen: Zelten am Gewässer, Feuer machen, Nachtangeln usw. 

Im Normalfall ist das Angeln dort dann aber auch teurer. 

Als Angler bietet mir die Bewirtschaftung durch eine Solidargemeinschaft erstmal ganz grundsätzlich den Vorteil, dass ich Gewässer beangeln die von der Gemeinschaft bezahlt werden. Das ist dann meistens halt insgesamt günstiger - und man muss dafür mehr Kompromisse eingehen.


----------



## Gardenfly (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Egal wer, jeder hat nur eine Sicht- und wird diese Vertreten. Die "studierten" auf die hier im Board immer so viel Wert gelegt wird, können auch Fachidioten sein,schlimmer noch von Ideologen ausgebildet. Teichwirte sind eher auf wenige Fischarten getrimmt, Angler halt auf deren Lieblingsmethoden. Die Naturvermarktungsverbände wollen nur Futter für ihre Lieblinge haben/deren Feinde ausschalten. Natur so machen lassen geht auch nicht, dafür ist zuviel eingegriffen (Uferbau,Hormone ect) . Wie heißt das so schön: bei einem Kompromiss sind alle unzufrieden, wir hatten so ein Gewässerwart - den hat dann natürlich das ewige Gemeckere zermürbt


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Wie heißt das so schön: bei einem Kompromiss sind alle unzufrieden, wir hatten so ein Gewässerwart - den hat dann natürlich das ewige Gemeckere zermürbt


Sowas kommt dann auch noch dazu, da hast Du recht!


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Hallo,

 ich denke das es schwer ist zu sagen wer der beste Bewirtschafter ist da es in jeder Form halt auch unterschiedlichen motivierte Bewirtschafter gibt. 

 So gibt es den gewerblichen Bewirtschafter der sich als Zielgruppe Angler ausgesucht hat und eben einen entsprechend starken Besatz und gepflegte nicht überregulierte Seen betreibt, wo das Angeln dann entsprechend kostet es gibt aber auch andere Gewerbetreibende da sind Angler eben nur das willkommenes Melkvieh das schlägt sich dann eben in der Qaulität des Gewässers für Angler nieder.

 Zumindestens wir als Verein bewirtschaften unsere Gewässer momentan ziemlich am Optimum für den Angler. 

 Alle Gewässer sind eingezäunt, verfügen über ein Dixi-Klo, die beiden Gewässer die wir schon länger bewirtschaften sind komplett zugänglich /erschlossen und der Besatz fällt auch soweit möglich gut aus (ja, die Untere Fischereibehörde hat da leider ein Wort mitzureden). 

 Und das ganze zu Kosten die als Gewerbetreibender die möglich wären. Dadurch das wir ein Verein sind stehen wir steuerlich günstiger da und hatten sicherlich auch bei den Kaufverhandlungen einen kleinen Bonus. 
 Der bei einem Gewerbetreibenden größte Kostenblock die Personalkosten entfallen bei uns fast vollständig. Auch eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht entfällt bei uns, wir müssen ja zu Glück niemandem von dem ernähren was unsere Gewässer an einnahmen generieren. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## BERND2000 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke das es schwer ist zu sagen wer der beste Bewirtschafter ist da es in jeder Form halt auch unterschiedlichen motivierte Bewirtschafter gibt.
> 
> ...



 Mag ja sein, das Ihr im Sinne Eurer Angler dem Optimum bei der Bewirtschaftung nahe kommt.

 Wobei das für mich eher alles nach Angelteich klingt.

 Die Frage ist ob die Bewirtschaftung auch in der Meinung aller Anderen am Optimum liegt
 Nach"(ja, die Untere Fischereibehörde hat da leider ein Wort mitzureden)." ahne ich das es Überwachende benötigt deren Vorstellungen und Regelungen zu überwachen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (8. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Hallo Bernd,

 als Angelverein der mehre Seen besitzt ist für uns das Optimum, das wo wir ein möglichst Ideales Angelerlebniss für unsere Mitglieder erreichen
 

 Das bedeutet aber eben auch das wir uns überlegen was an einem See Sinn macht und möglich ist. Das bedeutet das wir eben besetzten was in einer Kiesgrube passt. Um mal ein Beispiel zubringen ich fände es klasse wenn ich bei uns auf Lachs angeln könnte, das würde aber nicht funktionieren. Ähnlich verhält es sich mit der Fischereibehörde, ein konkretes Beispiel wäre z.B. der Besatz von Karpfen , wir würden gerne K3 setzten da die etwas günstiger sind und mit ca. 1,5 kg ein recht Ideales Küchengewicht haben. Die Fischereibehörde möchte aber das wir keine Fangfähigen Karpfen setzen oder das Gewässer sperren. Also setzten wir z.B. K2V sind etwas teurer pro KG und ca. 200-400 gr leichter.

 Sind also Kompromisse mit denen man gut leben kann. 

 Falls du bei Angelteich an einen Forellenpuff denkst sind wir da relativ weit von weg, das du an unseren Seen gut mit den Angelsachen an die Plätze kommst finde ich aber ganz praktisch. Auch das Dixi hat seine Vorteile wenn man 4 oder 5 Tage am See sitzt. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## fishhawk (9. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



> Alle Gewässer sind eingezäunt,



Das wäre mir persönlich wesentlich lieber, als laufender Besatz.

Ist aber bei uns aus Gesetzesgründen nicht möglich.

Besatz schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Mein Grundgedanke war ein anderer:
Viele Verbote betreffen Angler als "Hobbyisten" eben zuerst - die können ja verzichten...

Bei Profis schwingen immer andere Dinge (>> Berfusverbotsvorwurf) mit..

Ein Modell zu finden, bei dem Fischer FÜR Angler Gewässer bewirtschaften (auch als Zweckbetrieb im Vereins/Verbandsrahmen denkbar) und von Gewässerpflege und Karten leben statt vom Fischen, würde in meinen Augen beiden Seiten Vorteile bringen können.

Da ist natürlich auf beiden Seiten Scheuklappenablegen angesagt zuerst..


----------



## Danielsu83 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Hallo,

 Gegen den Verbotsgedanken können sich Vereine teilweise ganz gut schützen. So schreibt die untere Fischereibehörde in Düsseldorf z.B. ganz gerne in Pachtverträge rein das Boot nicht zum Angeln genutzt werden dürfen. Wenn der Verein auch der Eigentümer ist kann sie das nicht. Auch andere Verbote lassen sich dann deutlich schlechter Einführen bzw. Umsetzen. 

 Das bewirtschaften durch Fischer wäre sicherlich intressant aber nur für große Vereine /Verbände finanzierbar. Oder der Preis für die Tages/Jahreskarte müsste halt deutlich hoch gehen.

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Oder Vereine müssten sich zusammenschliessen beim/zum bewirtschaften.

In vielen Regionen werden sie an Fließgewässern eh schon in Hegegemeinschaften gezwungen.

Da muss man sich schon von einigem Althergebrachten trennen, wenn man zielführend was hinkriegen wollte.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ist natürlich auf beiden Seiten Scheuklappenablegen angesagt zuerst..


----------



## BERND2000 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder Vereine müssten sich zusammenschliessen beim/zum bewirtschaften.
> 
> In vielen Regionen werden sie an Fließgewässern eh schon in Hegegemeinschaften gezwungen.
> 
> Da muss man sich schon von einigem Althergebrachten trennen, wenn man zielführend was hinkriegen wollte.


 
 Seltsam nur das die Angler das dann vor Ort gar als positiv empfinden und oft auch weniger Probleme mit typischen Anglergegnern haben.

 Was Du vielleicht meinst sind Angler die eher an Forellenteiche gehören und eigene Gewässer auch entsprechend bewirtschaften.
 Viele Freiheiten die dann wegfallen, sind in Wahrheit ja wohl eher Dinge die eigentlich verboten sind, aber einfach gemacht werden.
 Wo kein Kläger, ist kein Richter und wen das stört der ist dann ein Anglerfeind?

 Wie gut eine Bewirtschaftung durch Fischer auch für Angler ist, zeigt sich sicher an den Voralpenseen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wie gut eine Bewirtschaftung durch Fischer auch für Angler ist, zeigt sich sicher an den Voralpenseen.


Sein KANN, nicht muss!!

Und Voralpenseen sind gerade kein gutes Beispiel mit den zerstückelten Fischrechten ..

Eher dann die Müritzfischer.

Wichtig aber:
Man braucht da ein neues Verständnis der Zusammenarbeit UND Bewirtschaftung, wenn das zielführend für Angler sein soll.

Daher ruhig pro und contras hier reinwerfen.. 

Wir sind ja hier nicht in der Politik, bei Behörden oder bei Schützern, bei denen Fakten eh nix zählen...
:g:g:g



PS:


> Viele Freiheiten die dann wegfallen, sind in Wahrheit ja wohl eher Dinge die eigentlich verboten sind, aber einfach gemacht werden.


Ich glaube dass Angler wie Fischer und Bewirtschafter bei richtiger Konstruktion und erkennen der wahren Gegner am Ende mehr Freiheiten haben werden....


----------



## BERND2000 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Eigentlich ist das viel zu ruhig bei dem Thema.
 Die Frage was für Angler der bessere Bewirtschafter mag vielleicht noch einfach sein.
 Schwieriger ist es dann, wer das für die Bevölkerung allgemein besser macht.

 Der Staat mag ja nicht einmal Kormorane und Fischerei entsprechend seines Schutzauftrages gegenüber "freier" Fische und Naturschutz regulieren.
 Er schludert bei Fischwegen, Wasserbau und dem Artenschutz unbedeutender Fischarten wie Zährte oder Stör.

 Die Fischerei und Angler haben beide Vor und Nachteile bei der Bewirtschaftung im Sinne der Allgemeinheit.
 Fischer müssen halt Massen fangen und können nicht selbstlos den Artenschutz finanzieren..
 Aber sie werden auch selten Gewässer mit viel zu hohen Fischbesatz schädigen.
 Angler können auch Fische besetzen ohne direkt auf Kosten und Nutzen zu achten.
 Ein 10 Kg Lachs mag dem Fischer 50€ bringen, oder er bringt viele Angler zum Träumen und rechtfertigt viele hundert € Kosten.
 Der Tierschutzdebatte zum Trotz, werden viele Angler seltene Fische gar nicht entnehmen, wobei Fischer schon beim Beifang  seltene  Arten oft schädigen.

 Wie gesagt ein Fischer muss vor allem einen Markt und den Ertrag im Auge behalten, Er versucht Wünsche zu befriedigen.
 Da wird der Hecht schnell zum Problem, der "natürliche" Großhecht gar zum Fehler der Bewirtschaftung und der Angler der Großhechte will und zurücksetzt zum Dummen.
 Aal, Renke, Zander oder Barsch sind halt interessanter wenn auch nicht immer naturnah.
 Ich denke die Ganze Fischereiforschung folgte lange den Vorstellungen der Fischerei.
 Das änderte sich erst die letzten Jahre als Angler und Naturschutzgedanken wenigsten bei einigen Wissenschaftlern die Betrachtung vorgaben.

 Will so sagen, oft steht nun das Interesse einzelner Fischer einer Angelindustrie im Weg.
 Denn ein Fischer nutzt halt die Menge die auch für 1000 oder auch mehr Freizeitangler reichen würde.

 Das alles gleichzeitig nicht funktioniert zeigt sich nun beim Aal.
 Der bricht halt ein, weil Regierungen bei der Bewirtschaftung von Natur versagen.
 Ein Systemfehler, denn der Aal ist ja nur die letzte Art der Wander-Massenfische die längst verschwanden.

 Ich denke es kommt auf die Mischung der Bewirtschaftung und dem Miteinander an.
 Wobei Eigentum und Eigeninteresse oft mehr bringt als Menschen wegen Ihres nachgewiesenem  Wissens Geld zu bezahlen damit sie Bewirtschaften.
 Der Wille und nicht nur das Wissen macht es aus, denn Wissen kann man sich jederzeit selbst weiter aneignen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Schwieriger ist es dann, wer das für die Bevölkerung allgemein besser macht.


Deswegen ists ja ein ANGLERforum, um sich da nicht auch noch Gedanken machen zu müssen über allgemeine Politik.


----------



## fishhawk (11. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Hallo,



> Der bricht halt ein, weil Regierungen bei der Bewirtschaftung von Natur versagen.



Das mit der anglerischen Bewirtschaftung ist eher ein deutsches Problem, das oben zitierte leider ein globales.

In Deutschland wird m.E. den Bewirtschaftern vom Amts wegen ziemlich viel vorgeschrieben, aber es gibt eher wenig Hilfe.

In anderen Ländern engagiert sich der Staat m.E. deutlich mehr bei der Förderung der Fischbestände und Lebensräume.

Profi oder Amateur? Kommt wohl drauf an.

Ein ausgebildeter Fischwirtschaftsmeister sollte ein Gewässer schon vernünftig bewirtschaften können. Kommt halt immer auf die Zielsetzung an. Soweit ich weiß, beschäftigt der Ruhrtalsperrenverband deshalb einen Profi, der auch den Auftrag hat, gute Bedingungen für Angler zu gewährleisten. Ist allerdings nur Wissen aus zweiter Hand. Keine Auhnung ob das Ziel dort auch erreicht wird.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen ists ja ein ANGLERforum, um sich da nicht auch noch Gedanken machen zu müssen über allgemeine Politik.



Ich denke ich verstehe Deinen Gedanken....dahinter.

Die Bewirtschaftung durch Fischer kann dem Angler das Leben erleichtern.
Er kann sich dann ganz auf den Spaß am Angeln konzentrieren und braucht nur einige Vorgaben zu beachten.
Da braucht er kein besonders Verantwortungsgefühl oder Hintergrundwissen, den Er hat dann keine Verantwortung.

Ein Berufsfischer hat oft auch bessere Möglichkeiten etwas zu tun.
Er darf seine Existenz meist mit der Flinte gegen Kormorane verteidigen, das werden Ihm nur wenige verweigern.
Er kann auch bei Fischsterben oder baulicher Verschlechterung leichter auf Entschädigung klagen... 
Dann schützt man allgemein in Deutschland ja eher Eistenzen und Eigentum.
Freie Fische haben halt das Problem das kein Eigentümer Sie verteidigt und sie eher vogelfrei sind..

Ein Fischer gilt auch sonst als Profi schon wegen der Ausbildung und weil er es ja macht um damit Geld zu verdienen.
Wenn Er mit dem Schutz der Großfische seine Existenz und die Vermehrung absichern will, wird das ganz anders klingen als wenn Angler das tun.

Das eine wird von der Öffentlichkeit als Fachkraft im Beruf wahrgenommen, das Andere sind die Laien im Hobby, die das nur so zum Spaß machen.
Wobei viele Fischer ja in Wahrheit oft nur Wildbeuter sind.....die sich das nehmen was da ist und es nicht selten Angler waren die Verbesserungen einforderte, erarbeiteten oder finanzieren..

 Wer nun aber diesem Gedanken folgen möchte, der sollte daran denken das Viele Tierschützer fragen warum braucht es denn die vielen Angler, wenn wenige Fischer die Fische ja auch ernten könnten?
 Es sind dann halt nur Angler, die nur so zum Spass Fische fangen wollen, die der Fische auch ernten könnte.
 Alle Freiheit ohne Eigenverantwortung werden wir nicht bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Du hast keine Intention getroffen - der Profi hat einfach mehr Möglichkeiten, dei am Ende dem Angler nützen könnten..

Und wenn man die Einbindung z. B. über Zweckgesellschaften macht, besteht auch Rückkopplung/Kontrolle durch Vereine..

Aber, auch da bleibe ich dabei und kenne die Schwierigkeiten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Modell zu finden, bei dem Fischer FÜR Angler Gewässer bewirtschaften (auch als Zweckbetrieb im Vereins/Verbandsrahmen denkbar) und von Gewässerpflege und Karten leben statt vom Fischen, würde in meinen Augen beiden Seiten Vorteile bringen können.
> 
> *Da ist natürlich auf beiden Seiten Scheuklappenablegen angesagt zuerst.*.


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Eigentlich kann es überhaupt kein Bewirtschaftungsproblem an reinen Anglergewässer geben.
Wenn es Probleme gibt sind es die Angler die sie verursachen.
Wir können fangen was so ein Gewässer jährlich an Naturproduktion zuwachsen lässt. So lange wir diesen Zuwachs befischen passiert gar nix.
Leider ist der Zuwachs halt auch 95 % Weissfische und die Angler wollen 100 % Zander , Hecht, Waller und KArpfen. Inzwischen auch noch Barsch.
Ausser dem Karpfen und Barsch,  Fische die ganz oben in der Hierarchie stehen und naturgemäß am wenigsten vorhanden sind. Aber halt  dem stärksten Befischungsdruck ausgesetzt sind und dementsprechend auch über den Zuwachs hinaus befischt werden. 
Andauernder Fischbesatz in Flüssen zum Beispiel hat den gleichen Sinn wie hineinzupinkeln im Gefühl, jetzt habe ich den Wasserstand und die Temperatur reguliert.
An einem See mit Berufsfischer treffen 2 unvereinbarkeiten aufeinander. Der Berufsfischer wird dem Angler jeden Aal und jeden Zander und guten Karpfen neiden. Noch schlimmer wirds wenn Salmoniden vorhanden sind.
Berufsfischer an Binnengewässer sind eine Pest wie Kormorane.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> An einem See mit Berufsfischer treffen 2 unvereinbarkeiten aufeinander. Der Berufsfischer wird dem Angler jeden Aal und jeden Zander und guten Karpfen neiden. Noch schlimmer wirds wenn Salmoniden vorhanden sind.
> Berufsfischer an Binnengewässer sind eine Pest wie Kormorane.


Du hast es leider nicht verstanden.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein Modell zu finden, bei dem *Fischer FÜR Angler Gewässer bewirtschaften* (auch als Zweckbetrieb im Vereins/Verbandsrahmen denkbar) u*nd von Gewässerpflege und Karten leben statt vom Fischen, *würde in meinen Augen beiden Seiten Vorteile bringen können.
> 
> *Da ist natürlich auf beiden Seiten Scheuklappenablegen angesagt zuerst.*.



Aber das ist mir klar, dass es da auf beiden Seiten Umdenken braucht, auch für Fischer wäre es nicht leicht, nicht mehr vom Fischen zu leben, sondern von Dienstleistung für Angler.

Ohne Kooperation werden aber beide Seiten eher gegenüber Politik und Schützern verlieren als stärker werden, da bin ich mir sicher.

Und ich gehe ja nicht von dem aus, wie Angelvereine/verbände oder Fischer momentan arbeiten, sondern wie es sein müsste, um für Angler das Beste rauszuholen (und natürlich "ihren jeweiligen Fischer).



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ist natürlich auf beiden Seiten Scheuklappenablegen angesagt zuerst..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Hallo zusammen, 

aus der Sicht eines Angelvereins macht das Ganze überhaupt nur einen Sinn, wenn der Berufsfischer Eigentümer des Fischereirechts ist und dieses an den Verein verpachtet.

Dass die Pacht kein Freundschaftspreis ist ergibt sich selbstredend. Und dann noch weiteres Geld dem Verpächter hinterher schicken für irgend welche Hegeleistungen? Die evtl. notwendige Fachberatung kommt kostenfrei über den staatl. Fischereifachberatung und/oder über den Fischereiverband.

Und wenn doch externes Wissen eingekauft werden soll, dann gibt es da jede Menge andere Fachleute, die projektbezogen freiberuflich engagiert werden können. Aber doch nicht der Verpächter und vor allem auch nicht für die laufende Arbeit. Das können die Vereine selbst und zwar kostenfrei und genau so wie sie es selbst wollen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Nein, das ist schlicht falsch und geht in allen möglichen Konstellationen (Zweckbetrieb schon angedeutet). 

Fischer muss nicht Fischereirechteinhaber sein, sondern der gewerbliche Bewirtschafter (auch im Auftrag (Zweckgesellschaft) eines oder mehrer Vereine) ..

Ich seh schon, wie recht ich hatte ;-) 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da ist natürlich auf beiden Seiten Scheuklappenablegen angesagt zuerst..


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Hallo zusammen,

scheint wohl von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich zu sein. Bei uns ist eine Zwangsbewirtschaftung eines Gewässers äußerst selten. Die Koppelfischereirechte, so heißt das bei uns, sind normal einvernehmlich und werden an Angelvereine verpachtet. Die Koppelrechtsinhaber kassieren die Pacht und teilen sie unter sich auf. Warum ein pachtender Verein einen Berufsfischer anstellen soll erschließt sich mir nicht. Was hindert den Verein es selbst zu machen?

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Für Bayern sind zunächst die Ausführungen zur "Koppelfischerei" zu Grunde legend.

PS  / UPDATE
Gerade gesehen: @ Fischer an Inn hat dies obig schon erwähnt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Was hindert den Verein es selbst zu machen?
> 
> Servus
> Fischer am Inn


Nichts - was hindert es ihn, etwas besser zu machen und Profis anzustellen/einzustellen/kooperieren..?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Hallo zusammen



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nichts - was hindert es ihn, etwas besser zu machen und Profis anzustellen/einzustellen/kooperieren..?



absolut nichts. Aber diese professionellen Leistungen bekommt man als Angelverein kostenfrei. 
Und man muss sich anschauen wofür man welche Profis braucht. Und da fallen die Berufsfischer meistens unten durch. Die haben eine Ahnung wo man optimal Stellnetzte und Reusen ausbringt, wie man mit Fischen optimal Handel betreibt ....

Bei Fischzucht sind sie vielleicht noch so gut wie reine Zuchtbetriebe, in allen anderen Fachbereichen sind sie total unterbelichtet.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

jaja, ist ok..


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Aber diese professionellen Leistungen bekommt man als Angelverein kostenfrei.


Es geht nicht um professionelle "Leistungen"; sondern um einen allgemein angelpolitischen Ansatz.

Dass es darum nicht geht sondern um den Gegensatz Profi/Hobby bei drohenden Verboten und Einschränkungen, schreib ich Dir damit zum letzten  Mal, ebenso wie es offensichtlich Scheuklappen ablegen und weiterdenken erfordert, soll das zielführend sein.

Danke Bernd, Du hasts begriffen, da diskutiere ich gerne weiter.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast keine Intention getroffen - der Profi hat einfach mehr Möglichkeiten, dei am Ende dem Angler nützen könnten..
> 
> Und wenn man die Einbindung z. B. über Zweckgesellschaften macht, besteht auch Rückkopplung/Kontrolle durch Vereine..
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Was bringt ein "Profi"?
Kooperieren? Mit wem? Berufsfischer haben andere Bewirtschaftungsziele, die in bestehenden Koppelfischereien zu enormen Schwierigkeiten zwischen Angelvereinen und Berufsfischern führen (was da an Oberbayerischen Seen läuft ist schon traurigste Realsatiere) und eben nur durch Fischereiverordnungen durch die Verwaltungsbehörde gelöst werden.
"Profis" mit anderen Vereinen teilen? Welche Vereinsinteressen soll der "Profi" dann vertreten? Wer schon mal alleine einen großen Baggersee mit einem anderen Verein geteilt hat, kennt die Schwierigkeiten und Streitereien um Besatz!
Wer am Fließgewässer natrunah besetzen will mit Äschen und Bachforellen und der oberhalb liegende Verein  ü 50cm Rebos setzt, kennt die Auseinadersetzungen ...

Eigene "Profis" zu bezahlen ist zu teuer; wieviel sollen denn Mitglieder noch an Beiträgen zahlen, ist es nicht schon hoch genug bei uns in Oberbayern?

Was sollen "Profis"bewirken? Den Mitgliedern des Vereins klarmachen, dass der gewünschte Besatz nicht "naturnah, verträglich, ökologisch, selbstreproduzierend usw. " ist? 
Das Wissen der angstellten "Profis" kann ich mir kostenlos von der Fischereiberatungsstelle holen.
Oder sollen die Profis den Besatzwunsch der Mitglieder übernehmen? 
Das können die ehrenamtlichen Gewässerwarte kostenlos auch.

Die allermeisten Gewässerwarte, die ich kennengelernt habe, machen einen verantwortungsbewußten, fachlich kompetenten, nervlich oft aufreibenden, zeitintensiven, kostenlosen Job. Kein bezahlter "Profi" kann diese ersetzen.
Dies ist allgemein bekannt und überall miner bisherigen Erfahrung nach anerkannt: Bei Behörden, Verbänden aller Art ... denn nicht immer gilt, nur was kostet und teuer ist, hat Wert.
Kein bezahlter "Profi" könnte das besser.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Hallo Thomas



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um professionelle "Leistungen"; sondern um einen allgemein angelpolitischen Ansatz.
> 
> Dass es darum nicht geht sondern um den Gegensatz Profi/Hobby bei drohenden Verboten und Einschränkungen, schreib ich Dir damit zum letzten Mal, ebenso wie es offensichtlich Scheuklappen ablegen und weiterdenken erfordert, soll das zielführend sein.
> 
> .



Ich tu mich echt schwer zu verstehen was Du überhaupt willst. Nach meiner Einschätzung bist Du Lichtjahre von der konkreten Anglerpraxis entfernt und fantasiert in surrealen Welten herum. Träumst von zusätzlichen rechtliche Möglichkeiten, die so ein Berufsfischer ermöglicht.

Nur mal angenommen ein Angelverein beantrag wie jedes Jahr die normalen Erlaubnisscheine für seine Mitglieder mit dem Tenor: "Erlaubnis für alle Mitglieder für alle Vereinsgewässer mit den allgemeinen vereinsinternen Beschränkungen (Fischart/Stückzahl usw.)"

Die untere Fischereibehörde genehmigt mit der Auflage: "Allgemein genehmigt - Ausnahme Aubach XY , weil dort laut Fangliste der Befischungsdruck zu hoch ist, dort wird auf 30 Angeltage pro Fischer pro Jahr beschränkt." 

Ist jetzt eine neue Beschränkung. Was hilft jetzt da der Profi zusätzlich? 
 Wenn man dagegen vorgehen will , ist dem Verein vollkommen klar wie das geht. Was hilft da ein Berufsfischer? Der hat keine Ahnung von Recht. Der kann noch nicht einmal mit wissenschaftlichen Fakten argumentieren wie hoch die Reproduktionskraft des imaginären Aubachs XY ist usw.

Was soll so ein Berufsfischer?

 Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Danke Bernd, Du hasts begriffen, da diskutiere ich gerne weiter.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast keine Intention getroffen - der Profi hat einfach mehr Möglichkeiten, dei am Ende dem Angler nützen könnten..
> 
> Und wenn man die Einbindung z. B. über Zweckgesellschaften macht, besteht auch Rückkopplung/Kontrolle durch Vereine..
> 
> ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Traurig, dieses in sich selbst Verstecken als letzter Ausweg

bekannt auch durch Verband und Politik


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Hallo,

wenn ich mich  recht erinnere hat Uli Beyer den Fischer Markus Kühlmann und sein Team immer für die tolle Bewirtschaftung der Ruhrtalsperren gelobt.

Die Leben allerdings nicht vom Fischfang und Verkauf der Beute sondern bewirtschaften im Auftrag des Zweckverbandes die Talsperren.

Ist aber nur Wissen aus zweiter Hand , aber zumindest ein Beispiel, dass Bewirtschaftung durch ausgebildete Fischwirte nicht immer zum Nachteil von Anglern sein muss.

Zur Abfischung überbordender Weißfischbestände müssen auch manchmal Berufsfischer beauftragt werden. Die haben das Equipment und das KnowHow.

Negative Beispiele, wo durch Berufsfischer die Chancen für Angler deutlich sinken, kenne ich aber natürlich auch so einige.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Negative Beispiele, wo durch Berufsfischer die Chancen für Angler deutlich sinken, kenne ich aber natürlich auch so einige.


Logo, aber deswegen habe ich geschrieben, das Modell müsste so sein, dass der Fischer eben nicht durch Fischen, sondern als Dienstleister für Angler sein Geld verdient.

Wer immer nur Status quo und, alte Gewohnheiten und  alte Grabenkämpfe kennt, wird das nicht begreifen.


----------



## fishhawk (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Hallo,

deswegen hab ich auch "Fischwirt" geschrieben.

Beim Begriff "Berufsfischer" denken viele sofort an Stellnetze, Reusen und volle Fischkisten.

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass man in 3 Jahren Berufsausbildung im Betrieb und in der Berufsschule mehr lernt, als ein Netz zu stellen und Fische zu schlachten.

Das Modell mit dem Dienstleister muss sich aber natürlich auch finanziell tragen.


----------



## Fruehling (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat Uli Beyer den Fischer Markus Kühlmann und sein Team immer für die tolle Bewirtschaftung der Ruhrtalsperren gelobt.
> 
> Die Leben allerdings nicht vom Fischfang und Verkauf der Beute sondern bewirtschaften im Auftrag des Zweckverbandes die Talsperren....



Zweckverband verkauft Tages-, Wochen-, Monats- und Jahreskarten, U. B. verkauft Guidings und verleiht Angelboote, Kühlmann verkauft seine Dienstleistung als Fischwirt (und macht als solcher einen brillanten Job).

Also eine klassische WinWinWin-Situation...


----------



## Franz_16 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

"Auf der einen Seite gehts um Existenzen - und auf der anderen um ein paar Leute die Sonntag Vormittag gerne angeln würden. Da muss man die Kirche schon mal im Dorf lassen." - So hat der Betreiber einer kleinen Wasserkraftanlage auf einer von mir als Anglervertreter besuchten Veranstaltung bei der es um die Umsetzung der europäischen Wasserrahmenrichtlinie ging einmal seinen Wortbeitrag eingeleitet. 

Ähnlich gelagerte Beispiele gibt es auch im Zusammenhang mit Betretungsrechten, Ausnahmegenehmigungen, Entschädigungszahlen  usw. 

Als "Hobbyist" hat man mitunter schon manchmal das Gefühl, dass den eigenen Anliegen nicht die Brisanz entgegengebracht wird, wie wenn das jemand vorträgt dessen berufliche Existenz daran hängt. 

Auf der anderen Seite, hat eine große Solidargemeinschaft halt auch viele Köpfe. Wenn der Angelverein einer der größten Vereine im Ort ist, tut man sich mit den Lokalpolitikern meistens auch etwas leichter. Anstatt einem "Das müssen wir erst prüfen" hört man dann öfter mal "Das kriegen wir schon hin". 

Hat wohl Vor- und Nachteile


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Und da sollte man die Vorteile (beidseitig) versuchen zusammen zu schmeissen.

Ich sprech ja nicht vom 5 Hektar Vereinstümpel, größere Gewässer und Fließwassersysteme,  da könnte man Vorteile generieren..


----------



## BERND2000 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke Bernd, Du hasts begriffen, da diskutiere ich gerne weiter.



 Bist Du sicher?
 Eins vorweg wenn Angler einen Fischwirt einstellen oder beauftragen für Sie die Bewirtschaftung zu machen. sind es immer noch Angler und nicht der Fischer, die dann bewirtschaften.

 Ich bin G.W also Bewirtschafter und beziehe auch Besatzfische aus der Fischerei...auch da arbeitet man also zusammen.
 Oft bewirtschaften Fischer und Angler auch gemeinsam,

 Aber Fischer allgemein als bessere Bewirtschafter zu betrachten wäre Dumm und für Angler nachteihaft und teuer.
 Einen Fischer die Fischereirechte zu verpachten unter der Bedingung dort Angler zuzulassen, spült Ihm zunächst einmal Geld in die Taschen.
 Sollte er zusätzlich noch Geld wollen kann er die Kartenpreise erhöhen oder versuchen selbst noch zu fischen.
 Die Pachten für öffentliche Gewässer sind ja meist nicht hoch, es sind die Kosten eines Fischereigewerbes die höher sind, wenn man davon leben möchte.

 Ich kenne aber ja nur einen Einzelfall..
 Lustig wird es dann wenn Fischer und Angler gemeinsam etwas verpachtet bekommen.
 Die Pacht eines Fischers kann dann teilweise so gering erscheinen das ein Angelverein sie ohne Beitragserhöhung übernehmen könnte, aber oft nicht darf.
 Beim Bewirtschaften schaut es dann ähnlich aus, die Angler machen die Arbeit und kommen für den Großteil der Besatzkosten auf.
 Wobei der Fischer bei Zielfischen durchaus gut 50% erntet und gar noch Zuschüsse und Entschädigungen einstreicht.
 Würde man in meiner Region fragen ob Fischer oder Angler besser bewirtschaften, würde jeder Angelverein wohl besser und umsichtiger Bewirtschaften.
 Denn für die Fischer zählt hier nur Aalbesatz und Aalfang.
 Diesen Aalbesatz aber möglichst von Anderen bezahlt und massenhaft.
 |bigeyes Oh ja es mag Fischer geben die umsichtig bewirtschaften, so wie es Angler gibt die umsichtig angeln.
 Aber das sollte man nicht verallgemeinern und im Gegenteil oft das Tun und die Bewirtschaftung durch Fischer hinterfragen.
 Flussfischer galten einst nicht als arme Leute, sondern waren eher wohlhabend.
 Sie hatten halt Zugriff auf wertvolle Fischbestände den man nun eher als Allgemeinbesitz betrachtet.
 Eins sollte klar sein, es braucht z.B Tonnen an Aal nur einen Flussfischer die Existenz zu sichern.

 Fischer sind keine Heiligen, sondern normale Menschen.
 Fischer sind auch nicht rücksichtsvoller als Angler..im Gegenteil Ihnen geht es um Ihre Existenz und Geld.
 Fischer zu sein ist ein normaler menschlicher Job, von dem viele eher träumen, wenn sie z.B in der Industrie arbeiten.
 Fischer sind oft eher Wildbeuter wie Trapper oder einfache Angler und eben keine Bewirtschafter wie Fischzüchter, Förster oder Landwirte..

 Kurz sie sind die gewerblichen Profis und Angler ähnlich Olympia-Sportler  die Laien.

 Bleiben noch die hochausgebildeten Fischereiwissenschaftler als mögliche Alternative einer besseren Bewirtschaftung.
 Wobei Sie das ja tun, wenn sie die rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen festlegen, Gelder vergeben oder selbst Projekte wie Lachs2000 betreiben. 
 Ob Angler oder Fischer Ihnen immer vertrauen oder folgen?


----------



## Fischer am Inn (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Hallo miteinander



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wenn ich mich recht erinnere hat Uli Beyer den Fischer Markus Kühlmann und sein Team immer für die tolle Bewirtschaftung der Ruhrtalsperren gelobt.
> 
> ...



Ich lebe in Mitten der berühmten Voralpenseen. Da sind überall Berufsfischer drauf. Und die machen meist einen guten Job. Manche so gar einen sehr guten - ich halte z.B. vom Tegernsee und dem Duo Ostermeier/v. Preysing sehr viel. 
Aber das hat halt kaum was mit Vereinen zu tun. Und wenn ja, dann nur so weit, dass die im LFV Bayern organisierten Angler die Karten billiger bekommen als die anderen Angler (z.B. am Chiemsee für bestimmte Angelvereine). 

Nix gegen Berufsfischer. Das ist ein gutes Nebeneinander: Vereinsangler mit ihren Vereinsgewässern und freie Gewässer mit Berufsfischern für die Vielen, die die Vereinsmeierei nicht mögen und die vielen Anderen wie z.B. die Urlauber und Angeltouristen und .. und ... und..

Für die große Freiheit.

Aber der besondere Kick am Angelverein ist doch, dass er selbstbestimmt, selbstorganisiert und frei ist. Und er macht sein eigenes Ding.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

@ Bernd: Vorher hatteste das besser verstanden, dass es NICHT um bessere Bewirtschaftung per se geht, sondern um den angelpolitischen Ansatzpunkt, dass "Hobbyisten" wie Anglern schneller Einschränkungen und Verbote aufgedrückt werden als Profis..

Und dass hier von weiterblickenden beider Seiten (genannt, Zweckbetriebem auch übergreifend , dadurch auch Kooperationszwang mit Vereinen) hier gute Konstrukte möglich wären, welche einem Fischer nicht für fischen, sondern für Dienstleistung für Angelgewässer ein Auskommen sichern und Angler (als Bewirtschafter/Hobbyisten) weniger angreifbar werden.

Das im Optimalfall kombiniert mit guten Landesverbänden bewirtschaftender Vereine und einem guten Lobbyverbandes im Bund


----------



## BERND2000 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Bernd: Vorher hatteste das besser verstanden, dass es NICHT um bessere Bewirtschaftung per se geht, sondern um den angelpolitischen Ansatzpunkt, dass "Hobbyisten" wie Anglern schneller Einschränkungen und Verbote aufgedrückt werden als Profis..
> 
> Und dass hier von weiterblickenden beider Seiten (genannt, Zweckbetriebem auch übergreifend , dadurch auch Kooperationszwang mit Vereinen) hier gute Konstrukte möglich wären, welche einem Fischer nicht für fischen, sondern für Dienstleistung für Angelgewässer ein Auskommen sichern und Angler (als Bewirtschafter/Hobbyisten) weniger angreifbar werden.
> 
> Das im Optimalfall kombiniert mit guten Landesverbänden bewirtschaftender Vereine und einem guten Lobbyverbandes im Bund



Klingt super...
So wie beim Weltfrieden, ein guter Gedanke.
In der Realität scheitert es dann an den Menschen.

Aber du hast Recht, gewerbliche Fischer haben mehr Möglichkeiten, Kontakte und Rechte...
In einer Partnerschaft kann das Probleme bereiten.
Einst waren Wir 8 Vereine und zuletzt noch ein Fischer, nun läuft es extern und nebeneinander.
So einfach ist es mit der Zusammenarbeit eben nicht.|bigeyes
Hintergründe unter: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=238799&highlight=Treibaalfischerei 

Was Du meinst ist etwas Anderes.
Es sollte für Fischer durchaus lukrativ sein einen guten Fischbestand für Angler zu erhalten oder gar zu erschaffen und vom Kartenverkauf + Fischerei auf Nebenfische zu leben.
Die Fang, Verarbeitung und Transportkosten entfallen dann ja, möglicherweise sollte der Fremdenverkehr das gar unterstützen.
Aber auch Da sollte das Einzeln einfacher sein als wenn dort viele Fischer konkurrieren äh...bewirtschaften.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

wie des öfteren bereits geschrieben:
Scheuklappen auf BEIDEN Seiten müssen da runter...

Aber wer meint, alleine gegen grüne Minister anzukommen, statt gemeinsam ist man stärker, der darf das ja.....
Jamaika/Schwampel-Sondierung: GRÜNE wollen Umwelt- und Landwirtschaftsministerium


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass hier von weiterblickenden beider Seiten (genannt, Zweckbetriebem auch übergreifend , dadurch auch Kooperationszwang mit Vereinen) hier gute Konstrukte möglich wären, welche einem Fischer nicht für fischen, sondern für Dienstleistung für Angelgewässer ein Auskommen sichern und Angler (als Bewirtschafter/Hobbyisten) weniger angreifbar werden.



Hmm, was ich mich frage....

Ein Fischer, der nicht mehr selbst aktiv fischt, ist das dann noch ein Fischer, der die gleichen Argumente wie ein Fischer anbringen kann und hat der dann noch die Rechte, wenn er den Fischbestand nicht mehr fischereilich nutzt..??

Oder verkommt er dann zu einem eingeschränkten Fischwirt, der zwar mal Grundwissen hatte, ihm das aber durch das fehlende aktive Fischen langsam abhanden kommt und dann eventuell noch schlechter ist als ein Gewässerwart, der ja oft zumindest noch Fischen mit der Angel nachstellt.???

Für mich hätte solch ein Fischer keine andere Stellung, als ein simpler Forellenpuffbetreiber, nur dass eventuell die zu besetzenden Fische andere sind und die Gewässer größer...

Ich glaube, dass solch ein Fischer, mit Aufgabe seines Urinteresses, dem aktiven Fischen und Selbstnutzung der Bestände, dann absolut keinerlei seiner alten Rechte und Argumente mehr hat, weil er sie einfach durch Umorientierung aufgegeben hat. Und dann ist er eventuell noch viel schlechter gestellt, als jeder Fischereibiologe der Fischereibehörden oder Gewässerwart der Vereine.

Er ist dann ja kein Fischer mehr, sondern reiner Fisch-Besetzer und Kartenverkäufer...

Wäre ich überzeugter Fischer, würde ich solch einen Weg nie gehen, ist ja wie Selbstdegration und Herabwertung meiner Person und meines ursprünglichen Berufes...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

So oder so macht ers professionell und ist damit nicht als Hobbyist angreifbar..

Er nutzt und managed zudem den Bestand genauso, nur nicht zum direkten Fischverkauf,  und verdient sein Geld mit Kartenverkauf und/oder Bezahlung durch Vereine etc...

Wie gesagt, dass das viel (Um)Denken und Scheuklappenwegschmeissen braucht, ist mir klar. 

Was bei eine Schwampel mit grünen Ministern direkt kommen kann oder langfristig durch eine Vergrünung und Naturentfremdung der anderen Parteien, sollte diese Mühen aber in meinen Augen rechtfertigen.

Auch ein weitere Aspekt:
Gemeinschaftsangeln mit zurücksetzen wegen Bestandskontrolle wären von einem (nicht gemeinnützigen) Bewirtschafter deutlich einfacher zu veranstalten und ohne Gefahr für gemeinnützigen Verein oder dessen Funktionäre (Haftung BGB-Vorstand)....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So oder so macht ers professionell und ist damit nicht als Hobbyist angreifbar..




Stimmt er haftet dann privat oder geschäftlich, denn die gesetzlichen Regelungen (Naturschutzgesetz, Tierschutzgesetz, Fischereigesetz und Hegeverpflichtungen) greifen für ihn genau so, wie für Angler.



> Er nutzt und managed zudem den Bestand genauso, nur nicht zum direkten Fischverkauf, und verdient sein Geld mit Kartenverkauf und/oder Bezahlung durch Vereine etc...


 Sag ich ja, großer Forellenpuff, mit eventuell anderen Fischen.




> Wie gesagt, dass das viel (Um)Denken und Scheuklappenwegschmeissen braucht, ist mir klar.


 Ich glaube, Scheuklappen gibt es da gar nicht so viele, wenn du wüsstest, über was für Möglichkeiten die Vereine und Verbände so alles nachdenken, die aber oft rein aus der Sache heraus nicht funktionieren. 

Bei uns in der Gegend würde so jemand zumindest keinerlei Gewässer der Gemeinden und Kommunen bekommen, weil die sich alle auf die Fahne geschrieben haben ausschließlich an gemeinnützige Vereine zu verpachten..., insofern wird das Tätigkeitsfeld für solche Bewirtschafter recht dünn..., zumindest hier im Norden..., wo selbst die Fischereirechte für größere Fließgewässer Gemeinden oder Städten unterliegen...




> Auch ein weitere Aspekt:
> Gemeinschaftsangeln mit zurücksetzen wegen Bestandskontrolle wären von einem (nicht gemeinnützigen) Bewirtschafter deutlich einfacher zu veranstalten und ohne Gefahr für gemeinnützigen Verein oder dessen Funktionäre (Haftung BGB-Vorstand)...


 Und auch hier, wie gesagt, ist ein solcher Bewirtschafter an die regionalen Fischereigesetze gebunden... und es gibt eindeutig andere Maßnahmen, um Bestandskontrollen durchzuführen, als Angelveranstaltungen. Da müsste solch ein Bewirtschafter das der Fischereibehörde Fischereibiologisch/wirtschaftlich begründen, warum gerade Angler Fische fangen und zurücksetzen sollen... und er das als Fischer nicht besser kann..

Ich glaube, dass sich das die wenigsten zumindest guten Fischer antun, den ganzen Papierkrieg zu machen und wenn, dann schlägt sich das in den Erlaubnisscheinpreisen nieder, weil er ja wirtschaftlich denken muss und das nicht für lau machen kann. Ob dabei die Angler so unbedingt gewinnen...

Ich warte das mal ab, ob sich da ein Fischer ran traut..., ich bin da zumindest offen und gespannt, ob das funktioniert... Hier geben die Fischer eher komplett auf und orientieren sich komplett um, oder gehen mit Ihrem Beruf in Rente weil es keine Nachfolger gibt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Er MUSS ja kein Gewässer bekommen/selber pachten, sondern kann von den (auch mehreren zusammen zur Bewirtschaftung größerer Flächen) Vereinen über einen Zweckbetrieb zur Bewirtschaftung angestellt werden, es kann unterverpachtet werden etc. 

Wege gibts viele.

Wer will, sucht Chancen..

Wer nicht will, sucht Verhinderungsgründe..

Dann wirds bei der momentanen (angel)politischen Entwicklung, über alle Parteien hinweg, aber irgendwann zu spät sein ..

Aber (angelpolitisch) "Augen zu und alles ignorieren und schlucken" war ja schon immer Spezialität der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei....

;-))))


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er MUSS ja kein Gewässer bekommen/selber pachten, sondern kann von den (auch mehreren zusammen zur Bewirtschaftung größerer Flächen) Vereinen über einen Zweckbetrieb zur Bewirtschaftung angestellt werden, es kann unterverpachtet werden etc.



Uhhh, nun wird das aber kompliziert....

 Der Verein pachtet von den Gemeinden, dann gibt es von den Vereinen für den Fischer einen Unterpachtvertrag für die Bewirtschaftung, wofür der Fischer auch noch Geld bekommt, wobei eigentlich ein Verpächter Pacht erhält...|kopfkrat

 Der Verein bleibt als Hauptpächter gegenüber den Behörden voll in der Pflicht und Verantwortung, wenn etwas schief läuft und muss dass dann wieder gegenüber dem Fischer geltend machen....|bigeyes




> Wege gibts viele.
> 
> Wer will, sucht Chancen..


 
 Dem stimme ich zu.

 Aber bei deiner aufgeführten Idee mit dem Unterpachtvertrag/Zweckgemeinschaft, da nehme ich lieber dies:



> Wer nicht will, sucht Verhinderungsgründe..


 
 Und zwar ganz schnell und rechtzeitig, denn den ganzen Vertragsterror mit Notaren, für diese Konstellation, den will bestimmt kein Verein.....

 Das ist Bürokratieaufwand, den man sich dann komplett sparen kann und der außer Geldverbrennung nicht viel bringt. Was könnte man dafür für Fische besetzen....

 Ich bin bei der Idee raus.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Ist mir klar, dass viele Vereine und Verbände sich da (zuerst) sperren, schrieb ich ja.

Hab ich kein Problem mit...

Dir haben irgendwann nur noch sehr eingeschränktes Schützerangeln mit Sofortentnahme...


----------



## angler1996 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

wenn da wirtschaftlich etwas Sinn machen soll,
 wäre eher zu prüfen, als Verein auch die fischereiliche Bewirtschaftung mit zu pachten ( also nicht nur Angeln)
 und aus den erzielten Einnahmen Hege und Besatz etc. zu bezahlen, 
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

und dann nochmal:
Es geht NICHT (alleine) um Wirtschaftlichkeit oder Bewirtschaftung, sondern um das nutzen der angelpolitischen Möglichkeiten...


----------



## angler1996 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und dann nochmal:
> Es geht NICHT (alleine) um Wirtschaftlichkeit oder Bewirtschaftung, sondern um das nutzen der angelpolitischen Möglichkeiten...



 naja doch, nur unwirtschaftliche Methoden nutzen ja wohl auch nicht:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

absolut richtig. 
Aber statt der sich abzeichnenden und immer mehr stattfindenden Trennung teure, tolle Privatgewässer mit gutem Bestand für die, welche es sich leisten können; und ehrenamtlich, nachhaltig/schützerisch "gepflegte" Gewässer mit nur noch wenig Fisch muss es auch einen "Mittelweg geben... 

Man kann auch immer einfach weitermachen , weil mans immer so machte.

Wie lange Vereinsmitglieder dann zu halten sind, bei immer mehr Verboten und Einschränkungen, wird sich zeigen.

Vor allem, wenn die, die sichs leisten können, dann abwandern uz Privatgewässern (auch im Osten werden ja immer mehr Gewässer aus den Pools genommen wund privatisiert)..

Erinnere da  an Gorbi....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, das sind  Leute von Naturschutzverbänden, die braucht kein Angler..
> 
> Dann lieber nen Fischer, der von Anglern lebt und nicht mehr vom Fischen....



In NRW wird der Fischereiberater vom Landesangelverband bestimmt, der im entsprechenden Kreis, über die meisten Mitglieder verfügt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gegen den Verbotsgedanken können sich Vereine teilweise ganz gut schützen. So schreibt die untere Fischereibehörde in Düsseldorf z.B. ganz gerne in Pachtverträge rein das Boot nicht zum Angeln genutzt werden dürfen. Wenn der Verein auch der Eigentümer ist kann sie das nicht. Auch andere Verbote lassen sich dann deutlich schlechter Einführen bzw. Umsetzen.
> 
> ...



Hier stellt sich die Frage, ob es im Rahmen eines Fischereipachtvertrages überhaupt zulässig ist, so etwas in den Pachtvertrag zu schreiben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> In NRW wird der Fischereiberater vom Landesangelverband bestimmt, der im entsprechenden Kreis, über die meisten Mitglieder verfügt.


Sach ich doch - braucht keiner (ok, war pöhse ;-))...

Davon ab:
Wenn ich vom momentan möglochen Stand ausgehe und nix dran änden will (PAchtverträge z. B.), dann ists eh durch,.

Sich darüber Gedanken machen lohnt nur, wenn man bereit Scheuklappen und Denkverbote abzulegen und zu überlegen, was man alles ändern muss und was man direkt als erstes ändern kann.

Juristen mit innovativen Ansätzen könnten sicher Möglichkeiten finden, entsprechende Pachtverträge umzugestalten und/oder auszuhebeln..

Dass das zudem bundeslandabhängig ist, wurde ebenfalls schon x-mal erwähnt ;-))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Eigentlich kann es überhaupt kein Bewirtschaftungsproblem an reinen Anglergewässer geben.
> Wenn es Probleme gibt sind es die Angler die sie verursachen.
> Wir können fangen was so ein Gewässer jährlich an Naturproduktion zuwachsen lässt. So lange wir diesen Zuwachs befischen passiert gar nix.
> Leider ist der Zuwachs halt auch 95 % Weissfische und die Angler wollen 100 % Zander , Hecht, Waller und KArpfen. Inzwischen auch noch Barsch.
> ...



... und genau aus diesem Grund ist c&r ein Gebot der Nachhaltigkeit!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Beratung leisten die Landesfischereiverbände. Die mag der Thomas aber nicht und will sie daher aus dem System entfernen und durch Berufsfischer ersetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Kommt immer aufs Bundesland an - per se haste recht.
 Mit Profis ist man meist besser bedient als mit Amateuren.. 
Du erinnerst Dich an "Arbeitsorganisation" in so manchen Verbändchen?? 

;-))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Hmm, was ich mich frage....
> 
> Ein Fischer, der nicht mehr selbst aktiv fischt, ist das dann noch ein Fischer, der die gleichen Argumente wie ein Fischer anbringen kann und hat der dann noch die Rechte, wenn er den Fischbestand nicht mehr fischereilich nutzt..??



Ein Fischer, der nicht mehr Fischt, sondern nur noch berät erhält vom GG auch nur noch den Schutz für seine beratende Tätigkeit!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Es ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass der Grundgedanke einen gewissen Charm besitzt. Versuchen wir es mal mit folgendem Gedanken-
 Experiment:

Ein Bundesland schreibt in des LFischG, dass alle Fließgewässer und stehende Gewässer an 1 ha in einen zu gründenden Landesverband als KdöR einzubringen sind. Die Körperschaft stellt Fischwirte, Landschaftsgärtner und Jäger ein und übernimmt komplett die Hege der Gewässer. Der Angler finanziert dies durch den Kauf der Erlaubnisscheine und hat mit dem ganzen Pflege-und Hegekram nix mehr am Hut. Er geht einfach nur angeln. - Grundsätzlich ein schöner Gedanke. Wäre da nicht ein kleiner haken. Mit der Hegeverpflichtung gibt er auch alle erdenklichen Rechte ab. Er ist auf Gedeih und Verderb dem "Hegerechts-Inhaber" ausgeliefert. Nun hätte er nicht nur das Tierschutzgesetz und das LFischG mit seinen Einschränkungen zu fürchten, sondern sähe sich auch noch zivilrechtlichen Beschränkungen im Rahmen der Erlaubnisscheine ausgesetzt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Dein Enteignungsgedankengut ist zumindest für einen Juristen mehr als verwunderlich ...
ohne weitere Worte


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass der Grundgedanke einen gewissen Charm besitzt. Versuchen wir es mal mit folgendem Gedanken-
> Experiment:
> 
> Ein Bundesland schreibt in des LFischG, dass alle Fließgewässer und stehende Gewässer an 1 ha in einen zu gründenden Landesverband als KdöR einzubringen sind. Die Körperschaft stellt Fischwirte, Landschaftsgärtner und Jäger ein und übernimmt komplett die Hege der Gewässer. Der Angler finanziert dies durch den Kauf der Erlaubnisscheine und hat mit dem ganzen Pflege-und Hegekram nix mehr am Hut. Er geht einfach nur angeln. - Grundsätzlich ein schöner Gedanke. Wäre da nicht ein kleiner haken. Mit der Hegeverpflichtung gibt er auch alle erdenklichen Rechte ab. Er ist auf Gedeih und Verderb dem "Hegerechts-Inhaber" ausgeliefert. Nun hätte er nicht nur das Tierschutzgesetz und das LFischG mit seinen Einschränkungen zu fürchten, sondern sähe sich auch noch zivilrechtlichen Beschränkungen im Rahmen der Erlaubnisscheine ausgesetzt.


Unterverpachten, Zweckgesellschhaft, so weitere Kontrolle Vereine..

Sicher vieles denkbar,wenn mans richtig angeht..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Dein Enteignungsgedankengut ist zumindest für einen Juristen mehr als verwunderlich ...
> ohne weitere Worte



Es war ein Gedankenexperiement. Rechtlich ließe sich das Ganz problemlos ohne Enteignung regeln, wenn dass LFischG die Verpflichtung zur Bildung einer Genossenschaft auf das Bundesland und Gewässer ab 1 ha erstrecken würde. Der Eigentümer würde dann Genossenschaftsanteile erhalten. Stell dir das ganze einfach nur als Genossenschaft vor und du hast das selbe Problem damit, dass der Angler bzw. der Verein seine Rechte verliert, wenn die Hegepflicht bei der Genossenschaft bleibt.

Da ein verein, einen Fischwirten als Berater einstellt sehe ich nicht. Wo soll denn das Geld herkommen?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unterverpachten, Zweckgesellschhaft, so weitere Kontrolle Vereine..
> 
> Sicher vieles denkbar,wenn mans richtig angeht..



Da wir ja schon Karneval habe, kann ich da ja mit einem alten Gassenhauer antworten: "Wer soll das bezahlen, wer hat so viel Geld, wer hat so viel Pinke Pinke, wer hat so viel Geld?"


----------



## Laichzeit (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Das geht alles viel unkomplizierter über Hegegemeinschaften, bei der sich die Eigner eines Gewässers auf eine gemeinsame und abgestimmte Bewirtschaftung einigen, ohne dass dabei das Eigentum an sich zwingender weise zusammengelegt oder sonstwie verändert werden muss.
Die rechtlichen Möglichkeiten oder die Fachkompetenz von professionellen Fischern werden hier übrigens sehr stark überschätzt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ein Bundesland schreibt in des LFischG, dass alle Fließgewässer und stehende Gewässer an 1 ha in einen zu gründenden Landesverband als KdöR einzubringen sind.



Du brauchst mir nichts bezüglich Genossenschaften etc. erklären, das befasst meinen Hinweis auf Enteignungsgedankengut rechtlich nicht.

Und da Du Jurist bist, brauche ich Dir Deinen obigen Satz nicht in seiner Formulierung erläutern.
Hast Du Dich mal materiell mit so einem wenigsten annähernden Sachverhalt befasst?
Sicherlich nicht, wie mir scheint ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Wer etwas (besseres) will sucht Chancen, wer verhindern will (nur immer weiter so , alles gut) sucht Risiken ;-)))


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

naja Thomas,
(zumindest was das des sich hier meldenden Juristen betrifft: )
wir können Sinnvolles diskutieren, auch wenn schwierigst umzusetzen,
oder
im Raum des Abstrusen abseits rechtlich Machbarem Zeit verschwenden.
Wenn solch denkenden Juristen in Verbänden tätig wären, könnte einem schon klar werden, warum keiner dann in Politik Verbände ernst nimmen werden wird ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du brauchst mir nichts bezüglich Genossenschaften etc. erklären, das befasst meinen Hinweis auf Enteignungsgedankengut rechtlich nicht.
> 
> Und da Du Jurist bist, brauche ich Dir Deinen obigen Satz nicht in seiner Formulierung erläutern.
> Hast Du Dich mal materiell mit so einem wenigsten annähernden Sachverhalt befasst?
> Sicherlich nicht, wie mir scheint ...



Was für ein Sachverhalt. Da fehlt mir jetzt der Zusammenhang.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Immer alles verstehen wollen  wirst auch Du nicht schaffen, Kolja.,.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Das er es nicht versteht, ist offensichtlich, das schrieb ich ja ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer alles verstehen wollen  wirst auch Du nicht schaffen, Kolja.,.


Nee, aber ich bemühe mich redlich. Hier habe ich aber wirklich nicht verstanden, was er meint. #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Du bist halt nur NRW-Jurist....
:q:q:q:q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Aber gerade Bayern zeigt doch, welche Probleme entstehen, wenn man dem Angler das Hegerecht/Hegepflicht nimmt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Der Angler hatte das noch nie, Hegerecht/pflicht. Immer nur der Bewirtschafter..

http://docplayer.org/17670281-Gute-fachliche-praxis-fischereilicher-besatzmassnahmen.html

Ab Seite 17, explizit auch Seite 79, Punkt 3 (worauf sich auch mit §11 Afvig Bayern bezieht)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Aber gerade Bayern zeigt doch, welche Probleme entstehen, wenn man dem Angler das Hegerecht/Hegepflicht nimmt!



In keinem mir bekannten deutschen Landesfischereigesetz wird die Zuständigkeit für Hege dem Fischereiberechtigten (sprich Angler) zugeordnet. Diese liegt immer beim Inhaber des Fischereirechts.

Die Problematik in Bayern ist die Festlegung von Entnahmepflicht für den Fall, dass vom Hegeverantwortlichen (sprich Inhaber der Fischereirechte) keine entsprechenden Ausschlüsse definiert wurden. Mit Hegerecht beim Angler hat das gar nichts zu tun.


----------



## willmalwassagen (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Zurück zum Grundgedanken der professionellen Bewirtschaftuung.
Wir haben über mehrere Jahre hinweg versucht, Fischereibiologen zu engagieren mit dem Auftrag, Gewässer zu analysieren und Bewirtschaftungsvorschläge zu machen. Alle Fischereibiologen die als akzeptabel in Frage kommen sind auf Jahre hinweg ausgebucht als Folge der WRRL. Wir haben den Gedanken inzwischen wieder aufgegeben und versuchen  mit unserem laienhaften Wissen die gröbsten Fehler zu vermeiden.
Der Grundsatz lautet, am Besten Finger weg. Wir werden von den Profis beim Besatz besch.....Nur weibliche Forellen werden verkauft. Unfruchtbare Zuchtfische. Zander die mit Soja gefüttert wurden. Blaubandbärblinge als Elritzen, Teichmuscheln aus der ganzen Welt als heimische Teichmuscheln und und und.


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Wo kommen diese Fachleute her -aus der Praxis wohl nicht, also von der Uni . Da kann ein NABU Dozent ganze Generationen seine Ideologie beibringen. 
Utopisch ?  Ich habe ende der 80er Gärtner gelernt, 1/3 der Berufsschulklasse war voll mit Grünen Anhängern und alle die wollten danach studieren "was mit Naturschutz" diese Leute müssten schon alle Positionen in Behörden und Unis besetzt haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Wo kommen diese Fachleute her -aus der Praxis wohl nicht, also von der Uni . Da kann ein NABU Dozent ganze Generationen seine Ideologie beibringen.
> Utopisch ?  Ich habe ende der 80er Gärtner gelernt, 1/3 der Berufsschulklasse war voll mit Grünen Anhängern und alle die wollten danach studieren "was mit Naturschutz" diese Leute müssten schon alle Positionen in Behörden und Unis besetzt haben.


Der giftGRÜNE Marsch durch die Instanzen...

Und heut sind NABU-Leute Staatssekretäre in BMUB (Flasbarth) oder im Umweltministerium B-W (Baumann) und haben feuchte Träume von Nullnutzungszonen....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> In keinem mir bekannten deutschen Landesfischereigesetz wird die Zuständigkeit für Hege dem Fischereiberechtigten (sprich Angler) zugeordnet. Diese liegt immer beim Inhaber des Fischereirechts.
> 
> Die Problematik in Bayern ist die Festlegung von Entnahmepflicht für den Fall, dass vom Hegeverantwortlichen (sprich Inhaber der Fischereirechte) keine entsprechenden Ausschlüsse definiert wurden. Mit Hegerecht beim Angler hat das gar nichts zu tun.



In NRW kann der Angler entscheiden aus Gründen der Hege einen Fisch zurückzusetzen. Dies kann z.B. der Fall sein, wenn der Fisch außerhalb der Schonzeit noch voller Laich ist. Etwas anderes ergibt sich nur dann, wenn dies ausdrücklich auf dem Erlaubnisschein steht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Kolja Kreder schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ein Bundesland schreibt in des LFischG, dass alle Fließgewässer und  stehende Gewässer an 1 ha in einen zu gründenden Landesverband als KdöR  einzubringen sind.
> ...





Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was für ein Sachverhalt. Da fehlt mir jetzt der Zusammenhang.





Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nee, aber ich bemühe mich redlich. Hier habe ich aber wirklich nicht verstanden, was er meint. #c





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du bist halt nur NRW-Jurist....
> :q:q:q:q




|bigeyes Unglaublich, dass er überhaupt einer ist ...
[edit by Admin]


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vor/Nachteile Bewirtschaftung Profi oder Ehrenamt*

Und DU begreifst immer noch nicht, dass wir hier Regeln haben und persönliche Anmache unterlassen. 

Du wirst es lernen, so oder freiwillig, oder...........


----------

